
University of California’s outsourcing is wrong, says U.S. lawmaker - cag_ii
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3118552/it-careers/university-of-california-s-outsourcing-is-wrong-says-u-s-lawmaker.html
======
swuecho
the report is about UCSF, which is in the center of Bay Area.

How much does the postdoc earn there? about 50k.

How much does a 1b1b cost in SF? It is all over the news.

You may think why is this related to the news?

hint: Could they hire any local IT guys with 50k?

~~~
thefastlane
i want to understand your comment better, can you expand on it?

~~~
swuecho
be in SF, make it harder to find IT staff with a limited budget.

